# NEW!!! NorthStar High Top Pump!!!!



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey Guys, Check out what the folks at NorthStar Taping Tools are up to these days! :thumbup:



The new NorthStar High Top Pump allows you to fill your taping tools from an upright position, saving wear and tear on your back, and even off stilts with greater ease if you so desire!



The new precision machined riser link, and the hinged piston shaft seen above actually allow for a smoother stroke. But wait, theres more! This pump actually puts out more compound per pump due to a longer stroke! A typical pump takes about 9 1/4 pumps to fill a full sized taper, where as the NorthStar High Top Pump fills a full sized taper in 7 1/4 pumps! This longer stroke also ensures that you will closer to a standard stroke if you are on stilts, (or really short) and are unable to get full travel out of the handle! you are also able to easily view the piston cup when filling the taper to prevent overfilling. :whistling2:



Just like other NorthStar pumps, this pump disassembles quickly and completely for easy clean up, and utilizes a standard size pump barrel so that it remains lighter weight on the top end. The only weight that you are "adding" is that of the linkage, the extra piston shaft, and a very small amount of weight for the larger attachment. You also won't have an inordinate amount of joint compound to deal with in the barrel when it comes time to clean up.

Sold separately are the High Top box filler, and a build out adapter for traditional goosenecks as the new Northstar goosenecks are being designed to prevent the taper from contacting the linkage. 

These are going to retail for around $485 USD for the pump, Accessories sold separately. Projected to be available at the end of August!

Thanks for reading!
GLTT


----------

